# Conversor de RS-232 a RS-485...



## Toxie (Nov 23, 2011)

Buenas compañeros,

Me he decidido a postear esto por que he recibido mucha ayuda consultando estos foros, por lo cual hoy voy a hacer mi primera contribución.

En verdad no es nada del otro mundo pero me ha costado mucho trabajo hacerla.

Es una interfaz de conversión de RS-232 a RS-485, el cual, a través de un microcontrolador PIC16F84 es el que se encarga del control de flujo, debido a que hice muchas interfaces de las cuales ninguna me funciono, así que me aventure a diseñar una.

Tiene una entrada para alimentar el microcontrolador, el max485 y el max232 (+ y -) y otra entrada que son los cables del bus RS-485 (A y B).

Sin más por el momento espero que a alguien le sea de ayuda.

Adjunto esquemático en ISIS, diseño de PCB en ARES, pdf de PCB, código CCS y código HEX del microcontrolador.

Nota: El cristal que usa el microcontrolador es de 4MHz y lo diseñe para funcionar a 9600 bps.

Cualquier sugerencia de mejora es siempre bienvenida...


----------

